
According to SEBI, Facebook friends – ‘connected persons’ for insider trading - pritambarhate
https://barandbench.com/facebook-friends-can-be-connected-persons-for-insider-trading/
======
pritambarhate
The Securities and Exchange Board of India (SEBI) is the regulator for the
securities market in India.

